# Farmall 300 Hydraulics



## Superkirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi,
I'm trying to figure out my mother in law's 1955 Farmall 300. It has a bucket on the front, but doesn't seem to work so well. The bucket will go up what I'm guessing is about half way. Initially I thought it was just low on fluid, but after checking determined that wasn't the case. 
After some google, it sounds like maybe it's a filter issue? Where exactly do I check this? I tried to find out where the filter is at but no luck. Also, and sorry for a complete newb question, but where the heck is the drain plug for the hydraulics? There's a lot of bolts that I found that look like it, but none that I feel comfortable enough unscrewing to find out. 
Please help. I'm kind of stuck. I can work on a car but I guess I'm a little unfamiliar with tractors.
Thanks.
Vince

P.S. I work really well with pictures, so any you have that can help I would really appreciate.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The hydraulic filter is a screen inside of the hydraulic reservoir. The only way to get at it is to remove the reservoir and pull it out. The reservoir is the large slab of cast iron directly below the seat. Its about 4-5" thick IIRC, and the hydraulic lines attach on the right side near the control valves. The pump is up on the engine in line with the distributor. To drain the hydraulics, you pull the plug on the left side of the reservoir. Its going to be about 4-5" below the seat mount towards the front of that side. I don't have a pic handy, sadly, and my 350 is currently packed up in the shed for the winter where I can't easily get to it. The fill and check point is under the seat cushion. Its a large pipe plug that you remove and it has a dipstick on it. It takes the Case IH Hy-Tran fluid or an approved substitute. If it lifts well to the point where it stops, then I'd suspect low fluid. Does the hydraulics squawk as you try to lift the loader? Ours does that when the fluid gets low.


----------



## Superkirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the response. Its a good start. I'll have to try to post a couple pics in the next day or so. This one sounds a little different? Theres 3 control levers mounted on the side in front of the steering wheel. Theres a dipstick going into the reservior above the transmission and a hydraulic line coming out below the dipstick. I dont know if that makes sense?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

DUH!!! I am an idiot!  You have a FARMALL 300 not an INTERNATIONAL 300. The Farmall is a completely different animal than the International 300 because the International one is a Utility tractor not a row crop. Its a completely different chassis. Yeah, you'll have a reservoir mounted under the gas tank/dash panel area. Its been a long time since I worked on one of those (13 years ago in college!). I'd pick up an I&T manual for the tractor. Its like a Hayes manual for a car. You can get them online, at some farm equipment dealers, or farm supply stores like Tractor Supply, Mill's Fleet Farm, or Baine's Farm and Fleet. They give you pictures and walkthroughs on disassembling almost any part of the tractor. I have one for every tractor I own.


----------



## Superkirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Outstanding. Thank you. I'll go to fleet farm this week.


----------

